

Ask HN: corporate IT stories & startup ideas? - petervandijck

From recent HN threads: "our corporate IT department blocks most foreign domains, such as .ly, .io, .tv, and .ng." and "What should I do, corporate IT has blocked Dropbox?"<p>Maybe we should share corporate IT war stories, and connect them with ideas for startups?
======
adrianwaj
never used it, but: <http://www.glassdoor.com> \--- also see
<http://TheFunded.com>

